# My bleeping 7d!!! Driving me nuts!!



## Tight Knot (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I am really enjoying learning about and using my 7D.
However, the one thing that really irks me, is the beeping noise the camera makes on the 10 second timer. I have searched through the manual, and another book on the 7d that I have, and there is no mention in either of them (that I can find anyway, after all, my wife says that I may still look good, but I sure as heck don't SEE good, lol:blushing, on how to shut off that bleeping sound?

I'm sure it's got to be an available option, and am hoping someone can share the "secret" with me.

Thanks all.


----------



## KmH (Sep 23, 2012)

Page 238 of the 7D User's Manual indicates that the Beep can turned off in the Menu Settings - Shooting 1 (red). It's quite possible that turns Beep off for any function that uses Beep, including the function that indicates focus has been achieved.

'Beep' is listed in the Index on page 270.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2012)

This post marks the 2,055th like that KmH has received--many earned for his tireless research and constantly supplying of 100% relevant links to the *EXACT* page of user manuals that can actually SOLVE the problems of TPF posters. Come on people...that deserves more than just *ONE "beeping" "Like"!!!* 

When you see a post that involves some actual effort on the part of the poster...how about clicking that little "Like" word, over on the far,far right???


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 23, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> This post marks the 2,055th like that KmH has received--many earned for his tireless research and constantly supplying of 100% relevant links to the *EXACT* page of user manuals that can actually SOLVE the problems of TPF posters. Come on people...that deserves more than just ONE "beeping" "Like"!!!
> 
> When you see a post that involves some actual effort on the part of the poster...how about clicking that little "Like" word, over on the far,far right???



Derrel can you look in the manual of my 1st gen iPad and see where it says I have to go to use the "like" function while I'm on TPF? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 23, 2012)

KmH said:


> Page 238 of the 7D User's Manual indicates that the Beep can turned off in the Menu Settings - Shooting 1 (red). It's quite possible that turns Beep off for any function that uses Beep, including the function that indicates focus has been achieved.
> 
> 'Beep' is listed in the Index on page 270.



Hi KmH,

Thanks so much!! It's funny, I saw the "beep" in the index (before I posted my question). I looked it up, and saw it was for the focus locking on, but never thought it was also for the timer, I couldn't find anything about the timer beep at all. I just tried it, and it worked perfectly. Silent as a lamb. 
When are you coming out with your self-help book? I'll buy a copy :thumbup:.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2012)

jhodges10 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have Keith (KmH) do it! I'm too danged busy wasting time reading Sports-Illustrated college football summaries to do any actual research for TPF'ers!


----------



## KmH (Sep 25, 2012)

Scroll to the right!


----------

